
Apple QuickTake 100 Digital Camera - rustcharm
https://www.massmadesoul.com/features/quicktake
======
sprague
and I have a ton of wedding photos taken on that Quicktake that I'd love to be
able view again. Any idea how to convert QuickTake formatted-photos into JPEG?

~~~
snyderize
I’d be surprised if
[https://www.lemkesoft.de/en/products/graphicconverter/](https://www.lemkesoft.de/en/products/graphicconverter/)
can’t convert them

